# Craftsman Tiller



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I have a craftsman tiller with engine 143.982070. Engine was low on compression so I took it apart to replace the rings and found the piston and cylinder marked up. It looks like somethine was inside the cylinder, but only around the edges. Has anyone seen this kind of damage or knows what causes it? Thanks for all your help.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

***********


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow thats weird i've never seen that on a small 2 stroke before, it looks like a weird case of detonation. Im going to guess it was previously run on "super gas" or racing fuel along with little oil because it looks as if it went through hell overheating.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You might want to count the needles from the crank pin bearing and make sure they are all there. One may have fallen out and make it's way into the piston via one of the ports, there looks like a little damage in the cylinder around one of the ports.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

All the crankshaft needle bearings are there.
Thanks for the replies.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

RKDOC said:


> All the crankshaft needle bearings are there.
> Thanks for the replies.


How about the butteryfly mtg screw in the carburetor? 

It really looks like something was ingested in the engine. 

Did you look in the muffler to see if anything foreign was in it?


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. There is nothing in the muffler, and no parts missing anywhere in the intake system. I can't get new a cylinder for this engine so it will go to the parts pile. My question about this is the damage all around the side. Most engines that I have torn down that have ingested somthing the damage is all over the top of the cylinder (not just around the edges). There is a visable mark at the exaust port, but I can't feel it with my fingernail. Thanks for all the help and suggestions.

Russ


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If the cylinder is domed then it's possible whatever was ingested was small enough that it only made contact between the cylinder head and the piston around the edges, and had enough clearance towards the center that it did not contact the cylinder head.


----------

